# Primer over polyclay figures?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm thinking I'd like to spray a coat of white primer on my scratch-built figures prior to painting with acyrlics. Has anyone done this? Is it likely to cause any problems, either immediately or over the long term?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

*DON'T!!!! * It will most definitely cause problems, almost immediately. Unless it's an acrylic primer. Normal primers will react with the plasticizers in the PVC of polyclay and either never dry or they turn into sticky goo. 
If you need to primer polyclay (you don't for most purposes, acrylic paint is ideal for polyclay), use an acrylic primer or if it's just to knock the clay colors down, spray a couple of coats of white acrylic on. 
Chris


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, thanks Chris! 

I hope to have some pics posted of my figures in a couple days.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I use dark colored clay, and since many of my paints are fairly translucent, I just paint the figures white first.


----------

